# John Sunshine's Spud Cement



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *When I started this trade the Sawsall was -- yet to be invented. *





Maybe you are old enough to know what this was used for then? I am guessing spigot into a bunghole. I can't think of how they meant these instructions though. It says to melt a block into the spud and stick the valve in.



I got a small package of four cubes inside an o'malley seat tap set I recently bought.




Obituary for "John Sunshine"; https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1987-10-22-8703190735-story.html


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

We used to have a bunch of this around the shop and the way that it was explained to me was that it was used to set the porcelain handles onto the the spud that attached the handle to the faucet stem.


If you break the porcelain off of the metal part (the spud) you will find a square that fit into the handle.


If anyone is interested, I still have a bucket full of porcelain handles of all types that I am saving to "someday" try to sell or someone could use for an art project. Come to think of it, John Sunshine may be in that bucket!


----------

